# Task Force 5-ton electric splitter



## raybonz (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I bit the bullet today and bought the Lowes Task Force 5-ton electric splitter today.. At 1st I was impressed how good it looked..
Then I ran some large splits that I had split by hand to a size I could pick up and carry.. The splitter did a pretty decent job especially if the grain was straight.. After an hr. or so the motor wouldn't start and just growled so I suspected the centrifugal start switch not reclosing and the motor was trying to start on the run winding.. I took a small screw driver and the motor turned freely so I tried starting it again and this time it started and ran OK.. Yup the switch in the motor is defective already.. Before you ask the splitter is directly connected to a 20 amp. gfci outlet I installed a ways back.. Had trouble with the motor starting quite a few times and figured I'd return it after today however one split was a bit uneven and when the pusher drove the split into the wedge it bent both pusher rods about 25 degrees and the plastic bearing piece popped out!! Needless to say I am returning this unit for a refund as I feel the bent rod issue will resurface again on a new unit.. I can write off the start switch issue as a fluke but not the mchanical problem.. I will say it is quite powerful for an inexpensive splitter however longevity seems to be a problem.. Called Lowes and they said no problem getting a refund so it's going back tomorrow... These splitters handle pine easily but gnarly oak is a bit of a challenge but it can handle it trying different spots to split it.. Around here oak is very common and is the firewood of choice as it should be.. Bottom line if you buy this splitter be sure your wood is cut pretty squarely or you too will see this same problem...

Ray

Edit: I was pretty aggravated when I wrote the above and I am now considering returning it for a new one.. The manual does clearly state that the logs must be cut squarely and that one wasn't for sure.. I went back outside and split another log and sure enough it straightened the pusher out .. The pusher on these splitters is actually pulled by the ram ... If I decide to exchange it for another one I think I will opt for the 3 yr. extended warranty which covers everything.. Probably a good investment on this item.. While at the store walking with the splitter on the cart I ran into another guy that had bought the same splitter the week before and he loved it and suggested I buy the Werner aluminum work platform which raises the splitter 20" and that works out perfect for the splitter height..

Edit edit: I did return the splitter and Lowes refunded my money with no problem.. 

Edit edit edit: Couldn't find a better deal and I know Lowes will refund/exchange for 30 days so I went back and bought it again plus the price is now $279.00 instead of $299.00 plus I had a 10% off coupon so I paid $251.00 and took it home and ran the crap out of it and followed someone's advice to use cooking spray to lube it up.. Used it on the pusher slide surface and wedge.. Takes very little and prevents lots of scrapes.. The splitter ran great and handles some pretty gnarly oak and white pine is like splitting nothing.. The problem I had with the 1st splitter motor not starting seems ok on this one..Overall I was pleased how powerful it is for an inexpensive unit and the price is right.. I have split about a cord of oak with it and it has pretty much paid for itself today...I strongly advise buying the $43.00 Werner folding aluminum work platform as it places the splitter at a good height to work from...


----------



## raybonz (Nov 1, 2009)

Just bumping it up as there are new edits that are worth reading especially if you're thinking of buying this splitter...

Ray


----------



## Gazdik (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been looking at these thanks for the review!!

Gazdik


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2009)

Gazdik said:
			
		

> I have been looking at these thanks for the review!!
> 
> Gazdik



You're welcome!  If you want to save another 10% go to http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=pg&ln=cstln4&p=/moving/index.html  and fill out the form and you'll receive a 10% off your entire purchase up to $5000 can be spent...I bought both the splitter and the work platform for under 300 before taxes!!  Just tell 'em you're moving lol .. Worked for me!

Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 2, 2009)

what's the work platform?  i have a ryobi that works well but i didn't see a platform option


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> what's the work platform?  i have a ryobi that works well but i didn't see a platform option



Hey Steve how ya been neighbor? Thought you was gonna drop in sometime and check out the wood shelter.. The work platform is a generic product made by the ladder company Werner.. Here is the link:  

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=146404-287-AP-20-MP6

Ray

PS Same product at Home Depot is $4.00 cheaper: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## nlittle (Nov 2, 2009)

I have the Homelite (same as ryobi) and just sit in a low chair while splitting...not too bad, but the platform looks cool.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2009)

nlittle said:
			
		

> I have the Homelite (same as ryobi) and just sit in a low chair while splitting...not too bad, but the platform looks cool.



Basically I took the easy way out lol.. It's just easier for me to stand while splitting as I move around alot plus I had a few logs go flying off the splitter and I was able to move out of the way.. Oak sure does hurt when it gets ya! I do wear steel toed boots and I am glad I did as I had a few chunks drop on them.. I do like the platform cuz it folds for storage and it is very light plus I can use it for other things too.. If another customer didn't mention it to me I wouldn't have thought to buy it..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2009)

Pics of splitter..


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 3, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Stevebass4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty cool idea for a work table!! and i was going to stop by however, i  haven't been down your way much this past summer


----------



## brokeburner (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the same splitter have split countless cords with it for sure a good buy . The one thing wrong was it wouldnt split a beast of a round i kept boggin it down on it (shouldnt have). but now it wont return without jigglen the handle. sometimes quite difficult to get to return . So if you get one if it wont split the log set it to the side or try repositoining the log.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx but the table idea was mentioned by another customer at Lowes that day that bought one to use with his splitter so I can't take credit for the idea but it is a good fit for these little splitters.. 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

brokeburner said:
			
		

> I have the same splitter have split countless cords with it for sure a good buy . The one thing wrong was it wouldnt split a beast of a round i kept boggin it down on it (shouldnt have). but now it wont return without jigglen the handle. sometimes quite difficult to get to return . So if you get one if it wont split the log set it to the side or try repositoining the log.



Thanx for the advice! I have run into a few tough ones and have set them aside.. Wonder if you bent something that could be replaced? In researching electric log splitters I found many negative comments that these splitters don't have enough power but I find that it handles mostly everything except the gnarliest stuff.. Wish I had this before I got a bad case of tendonitis from the sledge and wedge routine.. My elbow joints have been messed up for 6 mos. now! Getting old sux!! lol

Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 3, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Getting old sux!! lol
> 
> Ray



beats the alternative   i've got 4 cord thought my ryobi. the big stuff i shaved down the sides rather than go through the middle 

found a new log guy last year and he dropped off HUGE logs so i had to purchase a  gas splitter.  still use the Ryobi for kindling


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 3, 2009)

Have any of you looked at your electric meter when running these ? 
I've been messing with an old electric splitter I picked up for $25. A buddy had me go watch my meter while he ran a log through. 
I don't know the co$t but that wheel sure spins a lot faster when running the splitter. Do you think it's a concern ? Any idea how it would compare to the cost of gasoline ?


----------



## precaud (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks great, Ray. Glad it's working well for you.

I give mine about 1 second of bogging before I stop it and rearrange the wood. Blowing a hydraulic seal would be a major PITA to fix.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> Have any of you looked at your electric meter when running these ?
> I've been messing with an old electric splitter I picked up for $25. A buddy had me go watch my meter while he ran a log through.
> I don't know the co$t but that wheel sure spins a lot faster when running the splitter. Do you think it's a concern ? Any idea how it would compare to the cost of gasoline ?




Think it would cost much less to operate as it is on only when splitting... Not a concern for me.. Gas isn't cheap plus you have the noise and maintenance issues too not to mention gas must be run outdoors only.. Electricity is based on KWh or kilowatt hrs, you can do the math.. I think the 3 hrs I used today it actually ran about an hour total (probably less)... 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

precaud said:
			
		

> Looks great, Ray. Glad it's working well for you.
> 
> I give mine about 1 second of bogging before I stop it and rearrange the wood. Blowing a hydraulic seal would be a major PITA to fix.



I hear ya the blowout diagram looks like it was drawn for a space shuttle lol... Thing has a zillion parts! If it loads I drop it out rt. away to avoid potential trouble.. I am still amazed how much oomph this thing has~!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve,
If you don't mind me asking how much does a cord cost buying in tree lengths? Is it really worth the cost of a gas splitter plus all the bullwork? Storage would be an issue for me with a gas splitter too.. Just curious...

Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 3, 2009)

my old log guy would drop off a cord (+/-) for $70.00 which were perfect sized logs for the ryobi 

but the new log guy's the last load cost me $400.00 and i got seven cord out of it.  what motivated me to get a gas one was simply the size of the logs that the new guy dropped off  plus the fact that i plan on burning wood for a long time.  i also got a good deal last jan from lowes for the troy built (33 ton for $1,600) 

but you're right Ray,  it  is a lot of bull work moving  the splitter and huge rounds around -

 i'm a bit lucky with regards to storage as the neighbor lady lets me store the splitter in her garage (she's a wood burner to) .  one difference is the speed - my ryobi is a lot slower than my troy built but they both serve a purpose


----------



## Skier76 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review and the pics. I'm kicking around the possibility of getting an electric unit down the road. Good to know there are more choices out there now with the big box stores. I noticed that many local one in CT didn't have them until recently.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> my old log guy would drop off a cord (+/-) for $70.00 which were perfect sized logs for the ryobi
> 
> but the new log guy's the last load cost me $400.00 and i got seven cord out of it.  what motivated me to get a gas one was simply the size of the logs that the new guy dropped off  plus the fact that i plan on burning wood for a long time.  i also got a good deal last jan from lowes for the troy built (33 ton for $1,600)
> 
> ...



Thanx for the info Steve.. What happened to your old log guy? As you know I live in Carver, where are these log guys located? My wife would have a baby if I showed up with a big splitter lol.. If I could score logs under 10" for 70 clams that would be worth the trouble and my little splitter could handle it too.. My landscaper dropped a big oak for me (about 24" at the trunk) and helped me section it but I had to hand split lots of it because the rounds were too heavy to move.. I got about a cord from that oak tree.. This splitter will pay for itself fast plus the tendonitis really sucks.. I do have several gnarly rounds I can't split so I will try to use a "real" splitter to get those pieces done.. I usually work alone so cycle time means nothing to me as I rarely need to wait for the splitter..


Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review and the pics. I'm kicking around the possibility of getting an electric unit down the road. Good to know there are more choices out there now with the big box stores. I noticed that many local one in CT didn't have them until recently.



You're welcome! The reason Lowes didn't have them until recently is Lowes considers splitters to be a seasonal item.. So if you plan on buying one of these don't wait too long or they'll be gone again..

Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 3, 2009)

my first log guy was in Medway ma and i found him though craigslist  - for whatever reason he just seemed to disappear  - i called twice for more wood but he never called back.  

then i noticed a guy down the street with a TON of big logs so i called him up and asked him where he got them  and he gave me the name of a local tree company in Walpole - I stopped by last spring and he hooked me up. 

I know most of these guys do not want to travel too far  to deliver logs  (my Walpole guy wouldn’t deliver to my buddy’s home in Norton)  so your best bet is to call the local tree companies and ask them if they sell log length


----------



## raybonz (Nov 3, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> my first log guy was in Medway ma and i found him though craigslist  - for whatever reason he just seemed to disappear  - i called twice for more wood but he never called back.
> 
> then i noticed a guy down the street with a TON of big logs so i called him up and asked him where he got them  and he gave me the name of a local tree company in Walpole - I stopped by last spring and he hooked me up.
> 
> I know most of these guys do not want to travel too far  to deliver logs  (my Walpole guy wouldn’t deliver to my buddy’s home in Norton)  so your best bet is to call the local tree companies and ask them if they sell log length



Thanx for the advice Steve I will keep that in mind.. I have split over a cord with the Task Force splitter and it has worked really well.. I think I had a odd shaped piece and managed to tweak the tube on the operators side but caught it before it bent much.. These units have enough power to self destruct if given the chance! Only have a few pieces that are beyond this splitter so no complaints.. 

Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 3, 2009)

happy splitting


----------



## stejus (Nov 4, 2009)

I just picked one of these up because I am taking down about 8 trees next week to expand my back yard to allow more sun in the wood pile area. 

Just for giggles, I put the wheels on and fired it up. Took some med size splits to make some kindling. Nice is all I have to say. No more swinging the maul unless I have a stubborn round. After these 8 trees are down and split, it's more or less just re-splitting wood I have delivered.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 4, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> I just picked one of these up because I am taking down about 8 trees next week to expand my back yard to allow more sun in the wood pile area.
> 
> Just for giggles, I put the wheels on and fired it up. Took some med size splits to make some kindling. Nice is all I have to say. No more swinging the maul unless I have a stubborn round. After these 8 trees are down and split, it's more or less just re-splitting wood I have delivered.



Best of luck with your new splitter it will pay for itself quickly..

Ray


----------



## tomWright (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi folks. I have the Homelite version of the Ryobi. I bought the Ryobi first, but it had a hydraulic leak I did not notice till after 3 hours of splitting or so. I returned it to Home Depot, no hassles, but they did not have another one. The next HD down the highway had 2 of the Homelites which are almost identical though claimed at 5 tons not 4. However the HD guy at the second store says they are sold with the same SKU number, so go figure.

Having used a few splitters, (though I am no pro), I am impressed with these little things. They are almost perfect for the average homeowner. 
My only real criticisms are that they do not go vertical, and the ram does not get close enough to the wedge to properly finish stringy splits like fresh-cut black birch. Vertical would be great for nibbling at the larger rounds some have mentioned.
Also, if you use them on uneven ground, the pump/controls end needs to be lower than the wedge end. If the wedge end is lower it seems to suck air and not work properly. But level is best. There are a few other things I think could be improved, but that is a different thread.

For the larger rounds, I found if you sledge and wedge them in half first, the Homelite will handle them from there. But I have only done this with rounds that started at about 20-22 inches diameter or so before halving. I suspect they could handle a bit larger.

Since I do not have a garage or shed to store gas in, I use electric everything, including a chainsaw. I find if I start splitting rounds by cutting across the face of the round with the chainsaw, to about 1 - 1.5 inches depth, it holds the wedge, and the wedge starts easier and is less prone to flying off if you mis-hit with the sledge, which seems be more common after an hour or so of swinging that sledge around. at least for this 50 year old desk jockey. And the round seems to split easier. 

I make a little assembly line and do one operation each day. I set up a dozen or two rounds on end, score them with the chain saw one day, then split them with sledge and wedge the next day (or two), and then split the half-rounds with the Homelite the next day. 

One little tool I have found useful, at least splitting the black birch I am splitting now, which splits kind of stringy, is a pair of garden shears. For the rounds that do not split clean and I can not pull apart y hand, I gut the strings an ribbons between the halves. Easier than wrestling with it or using the chainsaw to finish.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 4, 2009)

TomWright said:
			
		

> Hi folks. I have the Homelite version of the Ryobi. I bought the Ryobi first, but it had a hydraulic leak I did not notice till after 3 hours of splitting or so. I returned it to Home Depot, no hassles, but they did not have another one. The next HD down the highway had 2 of the Homelites which are almost identical though claimed at 5 tons not 4. However the HD guy at the second store says they are sold with the same SKU number, so go figure.
> 
> Having used a few splitters, (though I am no pro), I am impressed with these little things. They are almost perfect for the average homeowner.
> My only real criticisms are that they do not go vertical, and the ram does not get close enough to the wedge to properly finish stringy splits like fresh-cut black birch. Vertical would be great for nibbling at the larger rounds some have mentioned.
> ...



Hello Tom,
I think the majority of the electrics are manufactured by the same company and rebranded by whoever sells them.. Maybe the handles are a little different or some other minor difference.. The major components like the motor and hydraulics appear similar to me.. Yes the stroke comes up short and oak can be stringy as well especially if it is a gnarly piece and many times I place a short piece behind the one I'm splitting to push it through.. I used the same method as you for the presplitting however tendonitis stopped that activity for me.. Too bad cuz I enjoyed swinging the sledge as a sort of therapy..

Ray

PS The Ryobi looks identical to the Homelite to me too!


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 17, 2009)

Very glad to find this post this morning.  Going to go out at lunch today and pick one up.  Certainly made me much more comfortable giving this a test run as my first wood splitter.  Just need for home use - burn the fireplace for supplemental heat source.  Will post an update after my first go round with it!  

Lowes has now dropped the price to $249.99 and with a handy $25 off coupon for Lowes from Discover Card now is my time to buy!

Edit Update:  WOW  I think I am in love!  :kiss:  LOL  Just kidding but I am more than pleased with this splitter.  Quiet and quick!  I finally will now be able to burn my bigger stuff.  And I hear a load of unseasoned, unsplit apple wood calling my name for next winter!  This thing can make splitting fun (well maybe for the warped of mind like me!)

Ray - thanks for all your advice - and I only beat you pricewise thanks to the bonus from Discover card!!    

Now if it just will get cold enough for me to need to burn!!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> Very glad to find this post this morning.  Going to go out at lunch today and pick one up.  Certainly made me much more comfortable giving this a test run as my first wood splitter.  Just need for home use - burn the fireplace for supplemental heat source.  Will post an update after my first go round with it!
> 
> Lowes has now dropped the price to $249.99 and with a handy $25 off coupon for Lowes from Discover Card now is my time to buy!



Wow Shirl I am glad you posted that new lower price because I just called Lowes and they will refund the difference from what I paid ($279.00) so I will get $20.00 back!! Plus I got 10% off bringing my price to $231.00!! Gotta love that! Thanx for posting and like everyone says here use cooking spray on the wedge and pusher sliding surface as it helps it split and protects the finish too...

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 17, 2009)

Ray - Glad you got to take advantage of the lower price!  And thanks for mentioning the cooking spray - I saw that and don't want to forget about it!!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> Ray - Glad you got to take advantage of the lower price!  And thanks for mentioning the cooking spray - I saw that and don't want to forget about it!!



You're welcome and if you don't have a platform consider the Werner platform as it is just the right height to use the splitter.. I do have to warn you the splitter is heavy at least 100 lbs. so let them load into your vehicle.. Assembly is very simple too.. If you use an extension cord try to keep it 50' or less and use 12 awg (good for 20 amps).. I have only run it on a 20 amp ckt. and it has never tripped a breaker however it may on a 15 amp breaker someone else will have to chime in on that one...

Good Luck,
Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 17, 2009)

I was going to pass on the table until I read a few reviews on Lowes website about achy backs!  LOL  so yes I will be picking that up too!!  Thanks for the heads up on the extension cord!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> I was going to pass on the table until I read a few reviews on Lowes website about achy backs!  LOL  so yes I will be picking that up too!!  Thanks for the heads up on the extension cord!



The "Ray from Massachusetts" review was written by yours truly.. I find the reviews helpful and generally informative so it's a good idea to give the good, bad and the ugly for other people..

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes I figured that was you Ray!  I do rely on the reviews too so I will be posting my experience with it both here and there.  My only concern is if I need to return this one for some reason only one is left on the shelf in this whole area!  So crossing my fingers that it all works out.  I picked both it and the table up at lunch today - so hopefully this weekend they both get a workout.


----------



## Skier76 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a good price with the price drop. I may have to look into this sooner than later. Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, that's a good price. I'm starting to think about it now. darn. I use splitting wood as an excuse to go outside and exercise. Am i going to get fat now? Seriously, maybe the 5tons is weak enough that I'll have a bunch of stuff I HAVE to split by hand. ohhhh, the dilemma...


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quality Craft 4.5Ton splitter from Menards is listed as $238 in the flyer.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> That's a good price with the price drop. I may have to look into this sooner than later. Thanks for the update guys.



Just returned from Lowes and the final price paid before taxes was $224.10 lol... They had to treat it as a return so effectively it is a new machine for warranty purposes.. To think I started at $299.00 not long ago and I think it was a good value at that price!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Quality Craft 4.5Ton splitter from Menards is listed as $238 in the flyer.



Menards doesn't exist out this way but for the extra oomph an extra 1/2 ton provides I'd still go for this splitter.. If I didn't still suffer from splitting induced tendinitis I'd still probably be pounding away with a sledge and wedge.. This is MUCH easier and much more productive..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> wow, that's a good price. I'm starting to think about it now. darn. I use splitting wood as an excuse to go outside and exercise. Am i going to get fat now? Seriously, maybe the 5tons is weak enough that I'll have a bunch of stuff I HAVE to split by hand. ohhhh, the dilemma...



This has quite a bit of power and if it struggles then you certainly will struggle with a sledge and wedge!! I got plenty of exercise picking all the wood up then loading it into my little wagon, hauling it through the woods and stacking it.. Just saved me loads of time and more elbow damage so I am pleased so far..

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 17, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Ray - you really scored!!  Good Deal!!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx but I think you got me beat by 90 cents!! Gonna wreck my reputation as a frugal Frenchman Shirl!!  

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 24, 2009)

OK - I think I am in love!  :kiss:   LOL  I am VERY pleased with the Task Force splitter.  No  problem putting it together.  Even managed to get it up on the work table by myself.  My only personal issue will be remembering to turn the bleed screw prior to using.  I need to put a note by the on/off switch to help with that.

Used it both Saturday and Sunday - got half of my big stuff split.  That wood pile will be slapped into shape by the end of next weekend.   :cheese: That thing sure makes splitting fun (well maybe my mind is warped but sure seemed a more fun option than my other pending projects!).  It is quiet and quick - just my style.

If you are thinking about it - go for it while you can still locate one - that is my advice to you!!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 24, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> OK - I think I am in love!  :kiss:   LOL  I am VERY pleased with the Task Force splitter.  No  problem putting it together.  Even managed to get it up on the work table by myself.  My only personal issue will be remembering to turn the bleed screw prior to using.  I need to put a note by the on/off switch to help with that.
> 
> Used it both Saturday and Sunday - got half of my big stuff split.  That wood pile will be slapped into shape by the end of next weekend.   :cheese: That thing sure makes splitting fun (well maybe my mind is warped but sure seemed a more fun option than my other pending projects!).  It is quiet and quick - just my style.
> 
> If you are thinking about it - go for it while you can still locate one - that is my advice to you!!



Glad to hear it worked out ok for you! What do you think of the working height using the work platform? I know what you mean about the bleed screw, very easy to forget! I need to add a danger tag or similar to cord or switch to remind me not to forget about it...

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Ray - the working height for me was perfect - I am 5'6".  I have already found that platform handy for a few other tasks too so definitely worth the money for me.   This whole set-up is very simple for a mid 40's stubborn single lady to play with!! ;-)   If I hadn't run out of sunlight Sunday I would have snapped a picture of my set-up - but I couldn't make myself stop splitting!  LOL

And I just love the fact that it stores upright - I seem to have a large enough collection of outdoor stuff - so I really appreciate the small footprint.

I really think TaskForce should add a sticker regarding the bleed screw right by the on/off button.


----------



## stejus (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone that doubts these 5hp electric splitters can't split the big stuff, here's proof. I believe this is a white oak because I have some red oak that's a lot darker in color. It's takes a few cycles to get through the big stuff, but it sure beats whacking it with a maul.


----------



## smokingolf (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the same task force splitter and I leave mine on the ground so I don't have to lift the wood any higher then about a foot (height of the splitter) I then use an old broom handle for the power button and a 1 X 2 to push the lever so I don't have to bend down as my back isn't in good shape either. I keep mine in the shed so when the cooler weather comes the hydraulic oil needs to warm up so I cycle the motor and pump for a few seconds at a time until it warms the oil. I sometimes trip a breaker but no big deal but I'm with everyone else who owns this I love it, it is perfect for the average home owner who burns wood. Someone also suggested on some of the big chunks of trunk if you cut them in half so they are only about 12" long the unit will split them. As far as the ram reach if it doesn't split a gnarly piece I will place another split that needs re-splitting behind it to finish pushing it through.

The second time I used it I noticed the bleed valve stem was bent on mine. A piece of scrap must have wedged in there during a cycle and bent the stem so now it is stuck in the open position. Now I'm looking at a better chain saw as the one I bought in 2008 Poulin pro 16" doesn't have the muscle to cut some of the wood in my yard. I have woods on one side and the back of my property with some huge maples that drop limbs the size of a small tree. So as these come down this can give me some nice wood to supplement the wood I buy from my local guy.

Brian


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 25, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> Anyone that doubts these 5hp electric splitters can't split the big stuff, here's proof. I believe this is a white oak because I have some red oak that's a lot darker in color. It's takes a few cycles to get through the big stuff, but it sure beats whacking it with a maul.


is that after one crack at it or two? I wasn't sure if you split at the end of that crack and then once again in the spot shown in the picture.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 25, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> Anyone that doubts these 5hp electric splitters can't split the big stuff, here's proof. I believe this is a white oak because I have some red oak that's a lot darker in color. It's takes a few cycles to get through the big stuff, but it sure beats whacking it with a maul.



Good pic! Would be nice to have a decent video online of the task force splitting real wood not that lame video at you tube splitting tiny pieces.. I don't have anything to make a video to upload.. 

Ray


----------



## stejus (Nov 25, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> stejus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was working alone so I started the split process and it made the initial POP into this crack you see. I stopped the cycle to snap the pic. I went back and fired it up again and it went right through. One log I split, (not sure if it was this one) had some issues once I got towards the middle. It was very knarly (spelling?) and I had to take an axe to it to finish it. One log out of about 1.5 cords so far.


----------



## av8roc (Nov 27, 2009)

Black friday alert for anyone thinking about that werner platform ladder.  It's nn sale at www.Lowes.com for $22 plus about $10 shipping.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=146404-287-AP-20-MP6&bc=c

Its not clear weather or not its available in store but I may just head down and check..


----------



## raybonz (Nov 27, 2009)

av8roc said:
			
		

> Black friday alert for anyone thinking about that werner platform ladder.  It's nn sale at www.Lowes.com for $22 plus about $10 shipping.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=146404-287-AP-20-MP6&bc=c
> 
> Its not clear weather or not its available in store but I may just head down and check..




Ugh I know I paid 43.00 for it on Oct. 31st Very good deal and great platform for electric splitter which is why I bought it...
'
Ray


----------



## stejus (Nov 27, 2009)

My farther-inlaw gave me his because he had a few that he wasn't using anymore.   The Task Force fits on the stand perfectly.  It's balanced and is a good working height for me (6'0" tall).


----------



## av8roc (Nov 27, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> My farther-inlaw gave me his because he had a few that he wasn't using anymore.   The Task Force fits on the stand perfectly.  It's balanced and is a good working height for me (6'0" tall).



Good to know thanks.  I'm 6'1 and was wondering if it would be too short for me.


----------



## precaud (Nov 27, 2009)

av8roc said:
			
		

> Its not clear weather or not its available in store but I may just head down and check..



If you find out, let us know, please.


----------



## av8roc (Nov 27, 2009)

precaud said:
			
		

> av8roc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leaving house in 5, will do.


----------



## av8roc (Nov 27, 2009)

precaud said:
			
		

> av8roc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah just picked one up in store for $22 along with the Task Force splitter and Huskvarna 445!

Had a 10% off coupon so I saved a bunch buying it all at once.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 27, 2009)

av8roc said:
			
		

> precaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow merry christmas to you! You made out like a bandit on that... I did the 10% thing too when I bought the splitter but you beat me on the platform! I got another 10% coupon and saved a bundle on a new washer and dryer this week too! Let us know what you think about your new equipment when you have a chance..

Good Luck!
Ray


----------



## precaud (Nov 27, 2009)

The local Lowes is sold out of 'em... no biggy.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 27, 2009)

precaud said:
			
		

> The local Lowes is sold out of 'em... no biggy.



Saw one on craigslist near me for $50.00 a few days ago and was gonna buy it to make a couple bucks but it was gone right away... Someone got a great deal

Ray


----------



## precaud (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, I meant the werner platform. They had several splitters in stock, but I already have one...


----------



## av8roc (Nov 27, 2009)

precaud said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant the werner platform. They had several splitters in stock, but I already have one...



lowes.com has it, but it will cost you $9 shipping.    I believe it's a one day sale but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## stejus (Nov 27, 2009)

av8roc said:
			
		

> precaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! That's the exact combination of equipment I have. Nice setup! I still have my Husky 36 but it's a pleasure using the 445 for the bigger stuff  Make sure you get a 12 gauge extension cord. I have a 50ft and a 25ft cord and it works fine.


----------



## Deere10 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey anyone looking for the work platform  Lowes had it today for $22.   What a deal I got two.


----------



## av8roc (Nov 28, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> av8roc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you are happy with them!   The Task Force was a no brainer for me because it dropped down to $250 and plus I had the 10% coupon.   The saw required quite a bit more research.  I chose the 445 because I wanted something that would last and would be a good all around saw.  I'm not felling any trees just plan on bucking and limbing downed trees in my in-laws wooded property.


----------



## precaud (Nov 28, 2009)

av8roc said:
			
		

> lowes.com has it, but it will cost you $9 shipping.    I believe it's a one day sale but I'm not 100% on that.



The sign in the store said it is good thru the 30th.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 28, 2009)

Deere10 said:
			
		

> Hey anyone looking for the work platform  Lowes had it today for $22.   What a deal I got two.



Glad you folks mentioned this! I bought this platform and a splitter on Oct. 30th and just came back from Lowes and got the difference back plus got 10% off that price(mover's coupon)!! Ended up paying $19.80 for it So final price before tax for both the splitter and the platform comes to $250.90 before taxes Plus a couple days ago I bought a new washer and dryer on sale and got 10% off that price too... Saved myself a bundle there too (about $58.00) ... 

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 28, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Deere10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know Ray - I am going to Lowes tomorrow then and getting the lower price for my platform!  Now I just need one of those 10% off coupons!

Shirl


----------



## raybonz (Nov 28, 2009)

shirlsaw said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shirl go to http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...on.html&ln=cstln4&drd=drd7&ln=cstln4&drd=drd7 and fill out the form and you'll get the 10% off coupon via email within a week however you can only use it once and only on a future purchase.. That's what I did plus I also did the online post office thing too then cancelled it and got another 10% coupon.. My washer finally bit the dust and that 10% sure helped when I bought a new pair!

Ray


----------



## shirlsaw (Nov 28, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> shirlsaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray - I'll do that!  (Then I'll still have you beat by a few cents! LOL)  Perfect day in Michigan for splitting wood!


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Dec 5, 2009)

I picked one of these up the other day for $249. The only thing I dont like about it is you have to use both hands to operate it, one to hold the power button, the other to move the lever. I had some maple that pops when split and the rounds jumped about 3 inches off the rail. Anyone mod theirs so they dont have to keep both hands on the splitter?

I dont have mine raised. I just sit on a bucket and leave the splitter on the ground.


----------



## precaud (May 28, 2010)

Ah, the splitter thread that just won't die... Lowe's has the Werner work platform on sale again, 29 bucks today thru the 31st. I finished my splitting for next season last weekend, so I won't be able to use it anytime soon, but I picked one up anyway. Last time they sold out quick.


----------



## raybonz (May 28, 2010)

precaud said:
			
		

> Ah, the splitter thread that just won't die... Lowe's has the Werner work platform on sale again, 29 bucks today thru the 31st. I finished my splitting for next season last weekend, so I won't be able to use it anytime soon, but I picked one up anyway. Last time they sold out quick.



The platform makes a world of difference with this splitter plus it can be used around the home for other things.. I will say these splitters are useless with Elm but work great with most everything else.. I don't find the 2 handed operation to be a problem.. 

Ray


----------



## precaud (May 28, 2010)

At six-foot-five, I would have preferred a 28" platform, but I don't see anyone offering one of those, especially at this price...


----------



## stejus (May 28, 2010)

I had the Task Force and Werner platform set up in my garage all winter and spring.  Make easy work of making kindling, especially during the early and late burn season.


----------

